# How many times do you feed on an average day



## EastBayer

Milo is 3+ months and we feed her 3x/day (approx 7am, 1pm, 8pm). I've talked to dog owners and read about older dogs typically eating twice a day. I was curious around when you started going down to twice per day for your Vs, or are the older ones still eating 3x/day? Thank you.


----------



## harrigab

I think Ruby was about 4 months old when I switched from 3 to 2 meals a day. meal times can vary slightly as I don't feed her an hour either side of exercising, but usually she gets breakfast at 8am and her tea at about 4:30pm.


----------



## hotmischief

We went from 4 meals to to 3 at 3 months and our breeder recommended going to 2 at 6 months. Whwn you cut out the midday meal do it slowly gradually dividing the midday meal between the other two meals. 

Absolutely no exercise for an hour either side of feeding.


----------



## adrino

We did it when Elza was about 6months old. Up until then she would eat 3 times. 
I did what hotmischief said, slowly giving her more at the morning and night and only giving a little during the day. 

To be honest though there's no general rule. You do whatever suits you and your pup best. Everybody has different lifestyle and routine and you need to work around that.


----------



## mswhipple

Since I don't sleep too well, it's no problem for me to feed Willie two times per day, with meals about twelve hours apart (5:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m.), and a large dog biscuit at lunchtime. I'm always up early.

As to when to make the switch, everyone else has given you good advice about doing it gradually. The only advice I ever got from my vet was not to feed just one large meal per day, on account of the bloat danger. A really full stomach makes bloat more likely. But even one large meal would be okay, as long as you restrict activity after the meal. Well, I guess every dog is different, and every human's schedule is different. Careful observation of your dog's weight and activity level is your best guide.


----------



## Suliko

For my oldest V. Sophie, we switched to 2 meals a day at 6 months. With my 9 month old V. Pacsi, we still feed her three times a day ....otherwise her ribs and back bone stick out, and she looks like a T-Rex : 
I think it depends on the dog and how fast they burn energy


----------



## WillowyndRanch

We go from 3 to 2 at around 5-6 months. At a year we go to one feeding a day in late afternoon, early evening or "prevening" for those who are fans of the Big Bang theory. 

We do limit strenous exercise on either side of feeding by a minimum of 45 minutes. It's very difficult to have a pup not run around to some degree. In my experience I've only ever had one dog bloat. He was 15 years old, in shaky condition and got bumped by another dog and fell. This was about 4 hours after feeding. I think it makes a big difference as to the degree of conditioning in the dogs as to their risk of bloat. Additionally, feeding a premium feed allows one to feed less bulk for the same nutrition also reducing bloat risk.

There are significant benefits for working or competing dogs to an evening feeding once a day schedule (in adults) that we've discussed in two other threads, feeding science and Free feed vs....

Ken


----------



## Vida

I agree, it is completely dependent on your lifestyle and the individual dog.
I feed early ,say 6.30am ,after mine have had a quick run over the fields,they seem to eat a better breakfast for 'emptying' themselves first ,and they will eat up their whole daily recommended allowance of kibble ( Arden grange prestige). 
Then we go to work,and bearing in mind I walk 9 til 12noon at least( my two pack walks),,they happily come back home and eat the same amount for lunch!
So by halfway through the day they've had twice the daily recommended amount.
My bitches look good (in my opinion)hard muscle and solid ,and my dog who is not yet completely mature(22months) needs an extra meal at tea time,to keep him from looking ribby.
I also add tripe ,fish ,eggs and any suitable left overs,veg etc,during the week.
They all have Dentastix daily ,which are about 120 kc too. 
I've read loads about quality diets that require small amounts of feed ,and therefore mean less poop,but I have never met a healthier,livelier ,more glossy pack than of dogs than mine,so I'll stick to what I'm doing.
I do believe in feeding early as possible in the day as it seems to give them that burst of energy for work . Then they seem to wind down as the day goes on,which is better for my training time which tends to be later in the afternoon.


----------

